# Pulverbeschichtungen in Nürnberg und Umgebung



## dhmoschen (16. Januar 2008)

Kennt jemand in Nbg, Fü, Er Betriebe die Pulverbeschichtungen anbieten.

Hab in Nürnberg Riedel&Soelch und in Fürth Frischauf gefunden.

Hat jemand mit diesen Betrieben schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Januar 2008)

http://www.lemmer-erlangen.de/

passender sand/glas-strahler

http://www.schumacher-sandstrahlbetrieb.de/firma.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burgi (22. Januar 2008)

hallo

habe beruflich mit BBL in Roth zu tun. http://www.bbl-roth.de/hp139/BBL-Roth.htm

die machen top pulverbeschichtungen, habe dort auch schon einzelene Motorradrahmen rumliegen sehen.

gruss


----------



## Lenzman (26. Januar 2008)

Liegt zwar nicht in der Nähe von Nürnberg aber die haben Ahnung von Lackieren und Beschichten von Fahrrädern. 

http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/

Mein Rahmen habe ich dort letztes Jahr bepulvern lassen und kann nur sagen 1A Qualität und Schlagfest.


----------

